# Wing sauce



## MochaBean04 (Nov 19, 2004)

this sauce is amazeing!!! im brom buffalo NY home of the best chicken wings lol while at least what iv tried from other states. . . here is an awesome anchor bar recipe.

in stead of deep frying my wings i cook them in an oven un til they are done of course and till they are crispy, but if you like them deep fried feel free to do it that way 

this makes about for 30 wings

6 TBSP hot sauce
1/2 stick margerine NOT butter
1 TBSP vinager
1/8 celary seed
1/8 chillie powder or cayanne pepper
1/8 garlic salt
dash of pepper
1/4 tsp worchestershire sauce
1 tsp tabasco sauce

mix all ingredients in a sauce pan.  bring to boil and then to simmer untill butter is melted.  stirr occ.

after wings are done, place in bowl and pour sauce over.  mix untill well coated. these are A+++ wings  try them and enjoy


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 19, 2004)

THANK YOU Mochabean!!!!!!!!!!  This looks like a great one!!!!!!!!!  Welcome to the site and we hope you stick around and play


----------



## QSis (Nov 19, 2004)

mocha bean,

Do you do anything at all to the wings before baking them?

Lee


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks, MochaBean for the recipe.  I love wings and may have to bring some to the next party I go to.  The best wings I have ever had is at the Humboldt Brewing Company in Arcata, CA.


----------



## MochaBean04 (Nov 20, 2004)

*wing sauce*

i bought frozen ones and when i bought them i just put a little oil on the bottom of the baking sheet , put the wings on and started to bake.  half way through the baking i took some oil and spread it on the wings with a brush.  when they were almost done with about 5-10 minutes left I did brush some of the sauce on so it would infuse some of the flavor.  


if you want to order the original sauce you can go to www.anchorbar.com  you can order the chicken wings off line.  it sounds funny but my aunt moved to las vegas and she ordered them and said they tasted just as good as in the restuarant.  so if anyone is interested in tasteing a true buffalo wing i highly suggest anchorbar


----------



## debthecook (Nov 20, 2004)

And to cool with:

Buffalo Blue Cheese Dressing (John Harrisson):
8 oz blue cheese, crumbled
1/2 cup sour cream
1/2 cup mayo
2 tbs finely diced onion
1 tbs freshly squeezed lemon juice
1 tsp minced garlic
salt and cayenne pepper to taste
Celery

Place blue cheese, sour cream and mayo in a bowl, mix thoroughly. Stir in onion, lemon juice and garlic, season with salt and cayenne. Store in refrigerator to mellow while preparing chicken wings and celery.


----------



## QSis (Nov 20, 2004)

deb the cook, 

That's the Bleu Cheese Dressing I make, too.  It's really, REALLY good!  Easy and SO much better than any store-bought!

Lee


----------



## MochaBean04 (Nov 21, 2004)

mmm mmmm im gonna have to try that blue cheese. . i was always afraid to make a dressing with  an actual chunk of blue cheese. . lol


----------



## QSis (Nov 21, 2004)

Mocha Bean,

Did you thaw the frozen wings before baking?  How long did you bake them?  Was the skin on your wings crispy or soft?  

I love crispy Buffalo Wings but hate the hassle of deep-frying.

Lee


----------



## MochaBean04 (Nov 21, 2004)

I just bought frozen wings and put some oil on the bottom of a baking sheet and just threw them on.  It took about 1 hour (375 degrees) the 1st time I made them.  I hate my wings soft thats why i decided to bake them instead of deep fry them.  they came out nice and cripsy.  they were done when they shrunk. lol they got a lot smaller and you can tel when they were done. 

it's very hard to explain over the internet. . .lol if i confused you at all let me know and ill tey to make my self sound more clear.


----------



## QSis (Nov 21, 2004)

You are doing just fine, Mocha Bean - thanks!

I'm going to try your wings with your sauce.

Lee


----------



## Sue Lau (Nov 23, 2004)

Sounds great! 
I definitely recommend using Frank's or Crystal hot sauce (if this is in your area) as it has the right kind of flavor, and flavors in hot sauces can vary wildly.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Nov 29, 2004)

The old standby that many restaurants use is the simplest. Three parts Frank's Red Hot and one part butter. That's it! Of course you can add whatever you want. I fount that a tablespoon or two of Pickapepa sauce adds in interesting hint of Worcestershire sauce and fruit. I noticed that Frank's has come out with "Xtra Hot" so I'll have to try that soon! I throw the wings on the grill and drown them with the sauce until they're nearly done, then put them in the oven at about 350 for half an hour and then toss again in the sauce. This process really gives a nice thick coating of mouth-burning goodness!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Nov 29, 2004)

As an aside, the Columbus Fire Dept has some great cooks and serious iron stomachs. For wings, the guys at Station 26s use something called "Holy S*** Habanero Sauce" and the guys at 29s use straight "Tabasco." I'm working on a cookbook using recipes strictly from the guys in Columbus Fire. I'm lucky that my dad is a firefighter so I have an "in" with many of the guys, otherwise it would be like pulling teeth the get the goodies. I'll post them as they come along!


----------

